

Show HN: A smarter alarm clock. - alarmclock
http://kck.st/AfzPrN

======
mitchie_luna
You may want to check these out

[http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/3-unique-android-alarm-
clocks-b...](http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/3-unique-android-alarm-clocks-bed-
faster/)

<http://www.shakeawake.com/>

~~~
alarmclock
Thanks. Those are the kinds of features we expect to put in our App too. I
have even bigger plans for the App in fact, but I don't want to give away all
my secrets here, because some of them can be copied. But, I'll just say that
it's going to be incredible, amazing, and world-changing! If we make our
funding goal and get these things out there in large quantities, and add all
the features to the App that we're thinking of, people are never going to go
back to traditional alarm clocks again. In fact, we don't even thing they'll
be called "alarm clocks" for much longer.

------
burgerbrain
If you ask me, alarm clocks should be going more low-tech than high tech.

I need an alarm clock with decoy snooze/cancel buttons. All of them would be
metal plated, and wired up to whatever circuit those "trick" pens use (the
kind that gives you an unpleasant but safe shock).

I would attach a hammer to this hypothetical alarm clock too if I could figure
out how...

~~~
alarmclock
I don't think we can add the hammer or the electric-shock, but we can
certainly add a virtual metal-plate in front of the snooze button, and we can
even make it so you have to answer a question or type in a code to release it.
We can try to do whatever our user community comes up with, it's all software,
so we can add lots of cool features as time progresses.

------
lnanek
Would be neat to see numbers about how many people actually have trouble with
alarms. I don't. I actually tend to wake up right before the alarm goes off
even. Just saying, we may think it's a large problem because people who have
the problem complain a lot, but there may not actually be enough people out
there with the problem to support a business...

~~~
viraptor
I have a huge problem with them. Usually I've got 5-6 alarms set one after
another to wake me up properly. Even if I put the clock/phone far away, I'm
quite capable of getting up, going there, turning it off (code or whatever
protection is not enough to stop me), going back to bed and not remembering
any of it. And no, I'm not sleepwalking really. I'm just not awake enough to
do a mental switch between "there's this thing that's annoying me, I must stop
it to continue sleeping" to "it's morning, this annoying thing is trying to
wake me up".

On a typical day my alarm wakes up my girlfriend and she pokes me until I wake
up. Actually, I just switched to an Android phone, so I'm going to try some of
those movement detection apps... we'll see how good they are.

~~~
alarmclock
One cool thing we can add to the app is all the features you just described
about multiple alarms and snooze options or screen-lock codes or whatever. We
can have a mode where it starts off kind of quiet and gets louder, or maybe
you want a really nice song to start off with, but then you can have it play
more and more annoying songs if you keep hitting snooze. We hope you wouldn't
have to keep hitting snooze though, because the iDreamSaver is going to wake
you up at the right time to begin with!

------
HBee
This is great! I've been looking for something like this for awhile but all of
the other concepts seemed too cumbersome. I really hope this product reaches
its funding goal. Cool idea.

------
alarmclock
Would appreciate ANY feedback from the HN community!

~~~
crawfordcomeaux
Why would I purchase this as opposed to using <http://www.sleepcycle.com> ?

~~~
mark13
Interesting app! It seems like a lot to remember to put your phone under the
covers and make sure it doesn't fall off in the middle of the night (at least
for me). Additionally, I've always loved having the phone in the dock next to
my bed, since it doubles as a clock for me in the middle of the night.

Do you know if the Sleepcycle app is able to differentiate between your
movements and someone else's? It seems like this wouldn't be possible?

This is obviously a totally different price point, but it seems like bringing
a hardware-based solution here does offer some real and very tangible
benefits.

